# Equema o cableado para hacer el adaptador Ide/Sata ó Sata/ide



## adonay_lh

Hola Buenos dias soy nuevo aqui saludos a todos y doy gracias de antemano  para los que me puedan ayudar.

Mi problema es que compre un ordenador donde la placa base no tiene conector ide y quiseira aprobechar un hd ide en ese pc, me gustaria sabe si de dicho adaptador existen esquemas para hacerlo en casa.
Saludos y !Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001

que yo sepa no se puede hacer una adaptacion IDE <-> SATA al menos de forma casera y facil de implementar, por que necesitarias el uso de FPGAs y algoritmos bastante complejos...


----------



## adonay_lh

Pues yo habia oido que se podia hacer que era bastante sencillo pero tambien habia visto los que se compran entiendas y eran bastantes complejos muchas ¡¡¡Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tengo de 2 tipos, el qeu va dentro de la pc y el va en un carry extero  te digo que ninguno de los 2 es facil de hacer en casa. saludos


----------



## adonay_lh

Pues si me puedes pasar alguno t lo agrdeceria yo ya me buscare el medio como hacerlo Muchas Gracias


----------



## Guest

Veo dificil hacer esto:









Más por menos de los 6 miseros dolares que cuesta.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5458


----------



## zeta_bola_1

exacto hemp exacto


----------

